# Found a very nice leo in Google, New morph ?.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't find any info, Looks very pied looking, I really like it. I do hope it prove genetic.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

that is beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if it's chimeric - really well conjoined twins.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh thats nice, i wants him :mf_dribble:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, that's one stunning leo!


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats unreal.

Not sure if I like it of not :devil:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Could it not be something like a Snow Eclipse with very large paradox spots?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4RL said:


> Could it not be something like a Snow Eclipse with very large paradox spots?


Not sure what it is, I don't think Eclipse by the nose. Could be a freaky paradox blizard type ?. 
Hope not though, Would be nice if it was something more.

Check these out also found on Google.
Paradox Balbino blizard, And Paradox Balbino normal.
It's like a Blizard expressing normal traits, And a Normal expressing blizard traits.


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

Looks very interesting would be nice to find out some more about it.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

gazz said:


> Not sure what it is, I don't think Eclipse by the nose. Could be a freaky paradox blizard type ?.
> Hope not though, Would be nice if it was something more.
> 
> Check these out also found on Google.
> ...


Now I Do like the paradox blizzard :mf_dribble:

With the first gecko I was thinking along the lines of Trempers Galaxy :whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4RL said:


> *Trempers Galaxy* :whistling2:


No such thing : victory:.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, im really really liking these....
Are the photos not from the respective breeders websites?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Wow, im really really liking these....
> Are the photos not from the respective breeders websites?


Pied leo ?. 
JNT Reptiles | Specializing in Ball Python, Boa Constrictor & Leopard Gecko Morphs » Gallery

Paradox leo's.
Cebu Gecko Society - Page 145 - iSTORYA.NET


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh pretty!! I like these!!


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

me wants them all i love them :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice find Gaz. Let us know if you get more info

Phil


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

all very nice leo's


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't say the first leo does much for me, in honesty looks a bit bleurgh. 
BUT, I do like the whiter of the 2 paradox geckos!


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

to me it just looks like sum was playing in cs5 lmao:whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Phil75 said:


> Nice find Gaz. Let us know if you get more info
> 
> Phil


Leo one has been put back to it's dad and f1's will be ready to breed late this season.
That's when it will prove reproducible or not.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

too me it looks like the animal in rons book that was half side one morph and half the other but his proved infertile so i dont know i like it though imagine what you could do with it


----------

